# زبان های اسکریپتی > Python >  نمایش اعداد مثلا 1 تا 200 در حلقه فور با دستور پرینت در یک خط و  نه زیر هم

## پروگرامنویس

سلام
میخوام توی حلقه for مثلا دویست بار متد پرینت رو صدا بزنم و هر بار بنویسم 1 از 200 ،2 از 200، 3 از 200 و تا آخر
اما نمیخوام توی خروجی 200 بار پیام زیر هم نشون داده بشه! میبخوام تو همون خط اول پیغام جدید جایگزین پیغام قبلی بشه و فقط اعداد 1 تا 200 تغییر کنند؟ اینم بگم تو اینترنت گشتم و از کدهای عکس زیر استفاده کردم اما همشون یاخطا میدن یا بازم زیر هم خروجی رو چاپ میکنند
سپاس گزار میشم راهنمایی کنید
twe.png

----------


## HMD-FA

متوجه سوال شما نشدم، اما چیزی که حدس میزنم میخواهید باید بگم که برنامه شما به سرعت بسیار بسیار بالایی حلقه For را تکمیل میکند، این یعنی شما عملا شاهد تغییر عدد نخواهید بود، بهترین کار نمایش پرینت پس از تکمیل For می باشد.

----------


## پروگرامنویس

سلام بخشید دیر پاسخ دادم!
نه اینجوری که شما خارج از حلقه میگید گمون نکنم بشه؟
ببینید چیزی که من میخوام اینه از یک تا صد توی دستور پرینت دونه دونه نشون داده بشه منتهی یه  بخش ثابت هم جلوی عدد نشون بده که مثلا نوشته " از 100"، یعنی خروجی میشه 1 از 100،2 از 100 و...
اونم تو همون خط اول!

----------


## aakh1361

سلام 
اگر درست متوجه شده باشم فکر کنم میخواید تو یک خط چاپ بشه که میتونید از دستور end = '  ' در اخر دستور چاپ استفاده کنید شما به جای اکولاد خالی میتونید هر عبارت یا کاراکتری قرار بدید


a = 1
b = 12
print('OutPut is : ',end='( ')
for i in range(a,b):
    print(i,end=' ')
print(')')



خروجی

OutPut : ( 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 )

----------

